# How to communicate when the world goes silent



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

This is an excellent read. (at least it was for me) I did not read the long version yet but I plan on it!

How to communicate when the world goes silent


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent info. We are researching Ham Radios and one in our group is currently studying the ARRL Tech Manual and Q&A. 

Slippy approved!


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

I should get better with the radios. I see the value…it's just really boring technology to me. 

In the mean time, may I stress the importance of having default meeting spots (notice the plural) in place for those you care about most if communication totally fails?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Should do this, buy i got enough crazy dancing in my head to add another...


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I got a little handheld Baofeng "Ham" radio. Looking to get a better set up for stationary communications.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Anyone have a satellite phone?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Way to go Mish!!! Super valuable thread!! And darn good link. Thanks!


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Good read... thanks Mish!
My wife and I are both long time hams and always keep radios close at hand. The rigs in our motor home cover 160 meters through 1.2GHz and I'm just about to install a 50w Kenwood UHF repeater with a Diamond X50 on a telescoping mast for some reliable local comms when we're camping in the north woods of New England.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

whoppo said:


> Good read... thanks Mish!
> My wife and I are both long time hams and always keep radios close at hand. The rigs in our motor home cover 160 meters through 1.2GHz and I'm just about to install a 50w Kenwood UHF repeater with a Diamond X50 on a telescoping mast for some reliable local comms when we're camping in the north woods of New England.


Clear as mud, I must bone up on this stuff!! Thanks for the push!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

real simple look at the person you want to talk to say their name or something to get their attention and start speaking. LOL
yah good read mish.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Like that article and the guy's other article. Thanks!


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

you know it is not a be all, end all advice, but I really like the fact that he recommends paying for a license and getting the higher powered GMRS radios instead of limiting yourself to just handheld GMRS.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Good article Mish. This is a good book for the uninitiated, very plain and easy to understand.

Ham Radio For Dummies
Ham Radio For Dummies: H. Ward Silver: 9781118592113: Amazon.com: Books

Other than your radios and antennas, power is the most important need.

Around here a few years ago we had an ice storm that took out the power for close to a week. The cell towers had battery back-up but, it only lasted for a couple hours. The NOAA tower on top of Paris Mountain lasted about 2 or 3 days in comparison. But they had a generator that ran it until the fuel ran out. Roads up the mountain were inaccessible for a couple weeks! 
My CB radios were ready with battery power (handhelds) but, with no family cooperation, there was no one to talk to.

In true catastrophic conditions (no power at all), your biggest problem will be recharging the batteries. I have older radios and they're hell on batteries, newer radios will be easier on battery power but also are more susceptible to EMP and such. I have several tube units for which battery back up is almost a non-starter (very expensive).


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Excellent Mish! I have been looking at communications as a problem I will need to solve and this has helped with the research. I already have a couple of the hand crank radios but I am wanting to upgrade to actual communication. I don't care what Denton says your all right.........

Thanks


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

HamExam.org: Free Amateur Radio Practice Tests with Flash Cards

https://hamstudy.org/

Flash And Pass Flash Cards For All Amateur Ham Radio Licenses


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I got out my hand held and was able to raise Tucson, Prescott, Crown King, Cottonwood - All from my back deck in Phoenix last night. And only with 4w. Wait till I get a bigger radio with 35w and an external antenna. Will probably be able to cover about 75% of Arizona from my house through the use of repeaters.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Is it just me or does anyone else wonder about information received over the air waves? Will is be speculation, propaganda, or <fill in the blank>. I suppose that is why I have not really looked into communication with the outside world. I always thought we would hunker down here and worry about ourselves.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

It will be all that . I ASSume there will be code for some groups.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else wonder about information received over the air waves? Will is be speculation, propaganda, or <fill in the blank>. I suppose that is why I have not really looked into communication with the outside world. I always thought we would hunker down here and worry about ourselves.


What will fill the airwaves? Simple....
Same thing that fills the airwaves today.

Propaganda, one sided news (in both directions), personal information and details, life saving instructions, I love you's and good nights. People will start fights, tell jokes, and bitch about their significant other. Some will worship the leadership at the time, some will call for their ousting.

And thanks to the more advanced Ham's out there and their slow scan tv, you will still be able to send kitty cat pictures to people in Des Moines, Iowa.





Changing the mode we communicate through won't change the material we have grown accustomed to communicating.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> What will fill the airwaves? Simple....
> Same thing that fills the airwaves today.
> 
> Propaganda, one sided news (in both directions), personal information and details, life saving instructions, I love you's and good nights. People will start fights, tell jokes, and bitch about their significant other. Some will worship the leadership at the time, some will call for their ousting.
> ...


And that is why Mrs Slippy has forbid me to get my Tech License!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

You can still operate under her supervision.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Really, cause I'm just going to send smoke signals....


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

James m said:


> Really, cause I'm just going to send smoke signals....


Be careful cause you might be






You have to be very careful not to drop the fire


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

We must move this.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

This Is How You Commune- Acate


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

WWWWille in 84


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Auntie said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else wonder about information received over the air waves? Will is be speculation, propaganda, or <fill in the blank>. I suppose that is why I have not really looked into communication with the outside world. I always thought we would hunker down here and worry about ourselves.


Speculation/propaganda, just like on the internet. You have to sort through the sawdust. But I love radio and can play at it all day. My main purpose would be to communicate with family & friends but, since none of them are interested pre-catastrophe... it's a bugger.


----------



## icewolf (Apr 18, 2015)

I have mainly Citizens Band Radios here(whole cabinet full of extras as well). Just recently got one of the cheap handheld dual band ham radios to listen to at least. I also have a couple of the FMS radios I know they don't have the range as others but I'm not planning on having to talk to people farther than my CB's can reach anyways.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I suspect the ability to talk to people 50-100 miles away would be valuable if for no other reason than to learn about how different areas are doing in comparison to your area. Also locating needed items or trade would be greatly facilitated by communications over a larger area than just a CB radio's 1-3 mile range.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Radio could be an important source of information IF you can determine the real validity of it. I haven't gotten a radio - beyond the AM/FM/Emergency broadcast radio - and I am not sure I will. If I do it will be to listen only. I don't want to broadcast my location to the world. Even a very limited radio - like CB - can be used to pass along information. It is done in a cascade and word will get around. 

Let me ask you this:
How will you keep track of what day it is, or month, or even year? Time is easy to keep track of as long as the sun shines but without a calendar keeping track of dates is going to be more of a chore. My wife makes her own calendar every year and marks off each day. She transfers the fixed dates to the new calendar from the old one but some dates don't transfer directly. It might be hard to remember when leap years are. I know how to make a solar calender to show the equinoxes and the solstices and that would help with knowing when to plant but keeping track of the dates requires the use of an accurate calendar. Even your computer can't do it without getting on the internet.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The modern Gregorian calendar was introduced in 1582. It may just take learning and practice. Seeing as it was 1582.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes, but it means one person in every group will need to keep a calendar and do so accurately.

If the second Tuesday of each month is trade day at the river bend then you will need to know when Tuesday is.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have the equipment to monitor and or x-mit on most frequencies from ELF through to microwave.
Most is military surplus bought from DRMO. 
For the most part I will Just be monitoring for information on the state of things.
I have a HP spectrum analyzer to show where in the RF bands there is activity to tune into.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

Most HAM op’s in our area work closely with state government organizations. Transmissions are often recorded. That in itself gives me a chill. Beyond that, they’re not particularly friendly and if you aren’t interested in joining their organizational efforts or talking endless radio tech-speak, they’re not interested in talking to you. They seem to be consumed with being an extension of state civilian management and coordination initiatives.

I can monitor them on my scanner if I need to, but frankly around 10 minutes of it is about all I can handle… just not a community that draws new people in, let alone preppers. The technology is attractive, but the mentality has me keeping my distance.

Our family has used CB’s for decades and, if we stay off the trucker channels, there’s never been a problem. I think if you establish your communication network now, it will serve you in more challenging times.


----------

